# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Interested in find polisher

## Gabe Bell

My name is Gabriel Bell.  I work with my father, Michael Bell, at Dragonfly Forge.  We are currently looking for a sword polisher, possibly from Japan, to solve our polishing bottleneck.  Preferably, the polisher would be traditionally trained.  However, knowledge in modern polishing technique would also be great.  We would be able to supply the polisher full-time with swords to polish.  We would be especially interested in a polisher who may be willing to relocate.  If any polishers are interested please email me at 

ggbell@willamette.edu

Also if anyone knows of any polishers that we should contact let me know.  Thank you for your time.

----------

